# Uzbekistan: traces of a climate catastrophe



## zlax (Dec 20, 2020)

> Uzbekistan has unique archaeological sites. However, information about them practically does not reach the general public. And if it reachs, it does not get the resonance that it deserves.
> The count of ruins on the territory of Uzbekistan, perhaps, are more than in any other country in the world.
> All this is not just saying, but shouting that a climatic catastrophe took place there. Local or global climatic catastrophe.



The remains of the fortress Dzhanpyk Kala



The remains of a huge fortress Chilpyk Kala


Toprak kala


Ayaz Kala


Kyzyl Kala


Kyrk Kyz Kala


Janbas Kala


Guildursun


Pikend


Varakhsha with its unique preserved frescoes


It is the autonomous Republic of Karakalpakia and the Khorezm region
Sarmysh Sai gorge with neolithic paintings


Kafir kala


Kampyr Tepa


Kyrk Kyz fortress near Termez


There is also a stone forest, Dzharakuduk in Uzbekistan


Photos of the ruins - a century ago



A large number of debris without systematization
​


> Uzbekistan is the northern part of the Pamirs / Ty'sh Shan - and the desert steppes are north of them. One and a half thousand absolutely flat steppes to the north - and the Urals and Siberia begin.
> In the paradigm that official science is broadcasting to us - there is no place for these monuments. Indeed, in world history there are no climatic disasters. During the USSR, the existence of these monuments was not denied, but their descriptions and conclusions are something marginal.



Source: Radmir Kilmatov Узбекистан: следы климатической катастрофы.


----------



## Timeshifter (Dec 20, 2020)

Something definately went down in this region. Some of those buildings appear just like those post earthquake or fire destruction in the US. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 20, 2020)

zlax said:


> > Uzbekistan has unique archaeological sites. However, information about them practically does not reach the general public. And if it reachs, it does not get the resonance that it deserves.
> > The count of ruins on the territory of Uzbekistan, perhaps, are more than in any other country in the world.
> > All this is not just saying, but shouting that a climatic catastrophe took place there. Local or global climatic catastrophe.
> 
> ...


Any idea of the map coordinates for these forts, need to add them to my maps.

Have come across a few in the region but not many!


----------



## zlax (Dec 20, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Any idea of the map coordinates for these forts, need to add them to my maps.
> 
> Have come across a few in the region but not many!


Not all ancient facilities are listed in this post. Check this website:
Kyrk Kyz Kala - Крепость Кырк-Кыз-Кала
Click on red caption "смотреть на карте" for opening map.

Джанпык кала - Dzhanpyk Kala - Городище  Джанпык-Кала - Wikimapia
Чильпык кала - Chilpyk Kala - Дахма Чильпык
Топрак кала -  Toprak kala - Городище Топрак-Кала
Аяз кала -  Ayaz Kala - Городище Аяз-Кала
Кызыл кала -  Kyzyl Kala -  Крепость Кызыл-Кала
Кырк Кыз кала - Kyrk Kyz Kala - Крепость Кырк-Кыз-Кала
Джанбас Кала -  Janbas Kala - Крепость Джанбас-Кала
Гильдурсун - Guildursun - Гульдурсун Кала - Wikimapia
Пайкенд - Pikend - Городище Пайкенд
Варахша - Varakhsha - Городище Варахша
Сармыш Сай - Sarmysh Sai - Ущелье Сармыш–Сай
Кафир кала - Kafir Kala - Кафыр-кала (Самарканд) — Википедия
Кампыр тепа - Kampir Tepa - Кампыртепа — Википедия


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 20, 2020)

zlax said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea of the map coordinates for these forts, need to add them to my maps.
> ...


Many thanks, these are now added to my .kmz, plus a few that i just stumbled across whilst looking for them, also i am quite impressed with the quality of yandex maps, quite a bit better at least for the east than google maps/earth. 

I will post some pics from the air but have to say there are some very strange but very large forts here and the landscape is completely barren.

Here is the Uzbeckistan .kmz for google earth and i will link my full kmz below.

*Hamburgs Speicherstadt*


----------



## zlax (Dec 20, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> I will post some pics from the air but have to say there are some very strange but very large forts here and the landscape is completely barren.


I think it's these photos and maps that might suggest a likely cause:
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/m...nskoi-persis-kulsum-illyriee-arabo-more.3842/The Aral Sea and the Caspian Sea are lakes, they do not flow into the ocean. But they are salty lakes.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 20, 2020)

I think the only thing that could have caused this kind of topography is water(massive amounts) washing over the surface, or a flood of mud, either way it is not caused by the wind and this is why it looks like a river bed, but on a huge scale.

what ever it was it washed away almost everything that was standing, but these forts foundations were so big that they still remain.

Makes me wonder about the builders and why they would build so big but it makes sense if they had enough (time) accumulated knowledge to build for such events, suggests that whoever it was was, a, more technologically advanced than we are at present and, b, more mature and experienced, because if such a thing would happen tomorrow most of the stuff left standing would be the stuff that seems to have survived the last round!





This one is very strange and can't work out if new or old.





And this one a bit strange also but it might just be the pic(camera angle) but it looks flooded inside but not out!


----------



## zlax (Dec 20, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> This one is very strange and can't work out if new or old.


Please provide the coordinates, i'll try to find out.


Citezenship said:


> And this one a bit strange also but it might just be the pic(camera angle) but it looks flooded inside but not out!







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ark_of_Bukhara


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 20, 2020)

zlax said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > This one is very strange and can't work out if new or old.
> ...



 39°34'0.83"N

 63°58'34.03"E


----------



## zlax (Dec 20, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> This one is very strange and can't work out if new or old.
> 39°34'0.83"N
> 63°58'34.03"E


http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=3...-75-Wołchow&search=39°34'0.83"N 63°58'34.03"EIt look like is abodoned S-75 SAM site in the center of Poykent (Pikend) ruins:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-75_Dvina#/media/File:North_vietnamese_S-75_SAM_site.JPGhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PoykentThe ruins of one bygone civilisation in the ruins of another.


Citezenship said:


> And this one a bit strange also but it might just be the pic(camera angle) but it looks flooded inside but not out!


And some photos of the Ark of Bukhara backside:







It is hard to find such photos. And some old photo and engraving of the front:


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 20, 2020)

Uzbekistan is a very strange place, i mean how many roads to the same place do you need???


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 20, 2020)

It amazes me they haven't filmed a Star Wars movie there.
All of that crumbling infrastructure is hauntingly beautiful and noble.
What a great past it must have been. They call Uzbekistan the "Jewel of the Silk Road." No argument from me.
I don't know the average rainfall there, but we may be looking at thousands of years of erosion.
I also wonder how many of these stunning structures were genuinely military "fortresses." Were they possibly peaceful palaces of an egalitarian society?
In a major siege, could a person use an ice axe to climb a mud brick wall? Does anyone know how hard those bricks are?


----------



## tobyahnah (Dec 21, 2020)

Very interesting.


----------



## zlax (Dec 31, 2020)

> Donald Knuth, an US computer scientist, teacher and programming ideologist, at the Frunze Kolkhoz near Khiva at the cotton harvest







> Stephen Kleene, founder of the recursion theory in mathematical logic, at the 1979 Symposium on Algorithms in Modern Mathematics and its Applications, Urgench, Uzbekistan







> From Andrey Petrovich Ershov's archive: "From September 16 to 22, 1979 in Urgench, the regional center of the Khorezm region of the Uzbek SSR, the symposium "Algorithms in modern mathematics and its applications" was held. The symposium was held by the Academy of Sciences of the Uzbek SSR with the support of the Academy of Sciences of the USSR and its Siberian Branch. The Symposium was organized by the Institute of Cybernetics of the Academy of Sciences of the Uzbek SSR and the Khorezm Oblast Executive Committee. The symposium was attended by 26 Soviet and 13 foreign scientists.







> The initiators of the symposium were: Professor Donald Knuth, a member of the U.S. National Academy of Sciences; Vasil Kabulovich Kabulov, a full member of the Academy of Sciences of the Uzbek SSR; and the author of this message. From the very beginning, it was planned to dedicate the symposium to the memory of the great Khorezm scientist of the 9th century al-Khwarizmi, whose name in one of his main works is associated with such fundamental concepts of mathematics as algorithm and algebra".







> Urgench became a place of scientific pilgrimage for a group of prominent scientists from different countries, not only to discuss the most important problems of modern mathematics, but also to honor the memory of the great medieval scientist Muhammad ibn Musa al-Khwarizmi, who was born and worked in these places. Every time we say "algorithm", we say his name.




Source:  Отцы-основатели на хлопковом поле: Дональд Кнут, Stephen Cole Kleene, Земанек, Ершов


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2020)

I can't tell if this is what this place is but it came up when looking for the forts, maybe nothing but it is a bit strange,

 41°32'8.63"N  64° 9'34.76"E


----------



## Broken Agate (Jan 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> This one is very strange and can't work out if new or old.


Almost every place is like that, IMO. You can't tell how old anything is just by looking at it. All of those ruins could be from three or four resets back, or they could have become that way much more recently. We simply don't know. We don't know how old "Tartarian" architecture styles are, or who originated them, or if they simply pop up again and again throughout human history because that is the signature style of an advanced society. I look at maps all the time, trying to figure out why the land looks that way, and when all those cities became buried. I have become convinced that pretty much everything has been altered by man, either deliberately or accidentally.


----------

